# Frugal or cheap?



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Just curious what others think of this. I hate paying for coffee, so usually make my own. I was running a meeting early in the morning, and since I am the lead, I do feel there should be coffee for those that have to start early. 

So I stopped off at Tim's on the way to work to pick up some coffee. Tim's had coffee 'boxes' that hold at least 12 small coffees. I knew I needed less than that as there where less people than that and not everyone drinks coffee. The box was over $15. So I asked them if they could give me 5 XL coffees poor them in the box which should be $10. Still too much in my opinion. They were really confused when I asked, and then said I had to buy 6 XL which is how many the box actually holds, ($12), I grudgenly agreed. 

Was this cheap? It kind of bugs me that when you buy the 'box' they are basically charging you regular price for small coffees, even though it's easier to poor, and charging for XL would seem more fair.

Also, after my wait it took 30 minutes extra. Would it be cheap to just use the extra coffee pot (which I donated) in the staff kitchen, and put it in my meeting room, and buy a $18 can of Tims, and brew my own.

Just curious on the thoughts. I am feeling ripped off on my coffee


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Next time,buy or get(you probably have one)canister-Get individual coffees(so there the *real*thing(as opposed to the can stuff) and pour it into that(black)and let everyone add there sugar and cream.I would of did that,if the box was more expensive.

Or go talk to the general manger(if your going to do it on a regular basis)He/she will probably give you a break if you explian(not in mourning rush hour though)


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry, but yes, you were being cheap. And rather unreasonable. This would be like going into a bar and asking for a double because it's cheaper than two singles, but requesting that the bartender split the order into two glasses so you and a friend can both have a drink. Or going to a buffet, paying for one meal, and loading it up with a side plate so you and your date could both eat. Businesses price certain things in specific ways in order to run their costing correctly- imagine if you owned that Tim Hortons and your staff were doing what you asked for several customers per day. How would you feel?

Brew your own, nobody would likely care.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Brew the coffee and spend the savings on a box of timbits. The staff will love it...


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

kcowan has the right idea. Coffee drinkers are happy, the non coffee drinkers are happy, the folks on a diet can keep quiet.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I wouldn't have bought the coffee. You are running an early meeting - so what? Do you provide breakfast, shower facilities and a newspaper too? 

Seriously - you don't have to do it. The coffee drinkers are perfectly capable of obtaining their own jet fuel prior to the meeting.


----------



## colossk (May 11, 2011)

indexxx said:


> Sorry, but yes, you were being cheap. And rather unreasonable. This would be like going into a bar and asking for a double because it's cheaper than two singles, but requesting that the bartender split the order into two glasses so you and a friend can both have a drink. Or going to a buffet, paying for one meal, and loading it up with a side plate so you and your date could both eat. Businesses price certain things in specific ways in order to run their costing correctly- imagine if you owned that Tim Hortons and your staff were doing what you asked for several customers per day. How would you feel?
> 
> Brew your own, nobody would likely care.


Yea, thats not frugal, thats just cheap


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

cheap


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I know I don't have to buy anything. For me, it's a nice thing to do to show that you appreciate their efforts. The meeting started before 8 and went to noon. I had bought Tim bits/doughnuts anyways, so that was a moot point, and for the healthy people like me, I offered veggies and fruit each: I was the only one that ate the veggies and fruit. For me, that's just the type of lead I am. Though here it may seem like I am cheap, I have no problems bringing things for people I am working with stuff on my on dime.

In terms of ordering double, and splitting it in to a single, I have done that before, as I didn't realize hat some places put just double the booze, and it was too strong, so I asked for more mix. The buffet is different because you are paying for one person, and stealing the other person. However, I will order a larger meal all time and ask for two side plates for my kids. I hate kids meal because they are crap food high prices. I have never been charged more to get two side plates.

I guess my beef was that usually when you buy a larger package of anything, it is discounted by volume. In this case it was actually more expensive to buy in volume even though it costs them less in terms of time and materials. I could have actually ordered 6xl in the cups, asked for the take away box, asked for extra cups, which they do give out, dump the 6 cups in the box my self, throw out the big cups, and they would spent extra time too. Does that even make sense?

Having worked in retail and different businesses and areas growing up. As the Tim's owner though I would not advertise that it is cheaper to buy individually, even though it costs me more as an owner, if a customer came in and figured it out, I woudld certainly hope my staff would use common sense and take the most efficient approach. I know I always did in customer service.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Just to clarify, this won't stop me from bringing in treats over a few bucks, but I think I will just buy the can, bring in my own. My treats are better than timbits anyways.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

A recent, funny, blog post on the same topic from an econ professor: http://worthwhile.typepad.com/worth...6/competition-matters-not-ownership.html#more

(it's about bus fares, not coffee prices; but still on topic)


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks MG. I was actually leaning that I was being cheap, however now I am thinking I am more informed.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I was thinking about the same blog post, too MG.


In this case, I don't think I would have bothered trying to explain the scheme to the people working there. A lot of cashiers get very confused if I give $5.25 for a transaction of $4.25. Too often I get four quarters back...


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> Just curious what others think of this. I hate paying for coffee, so usually make my own. I was running a meeting early in the morning, and since I am the lead, I do feel there should be coffee for those that have to start early.
> 
> So I stopped off at Tim's on the way to work to pick up some coffee. ....
> 
> ...


 ... neither ... if one can expense it, why go through the hassle? :confusion:


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I managed to get the people at Tim's to understand the following way. 

'if you are not able to accommodate me, then I will Order 10 small coffees and I will make each one special order with its own combination, and ask you to make sure that you mark them well on the cup with the order, and then I will put it on several trays, plus ask for extra cream and sugar in case I was wrong, or you can choose to accommodate me'.

To me this was nothing about their business systems but rather maxing profits to ose they think they can do that to.


And I hate I when I give change to make the change come back in the bill and they give me more change than I gave them.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... neither ... if one can expense it, why go through the hassle? :confusion:



I don't expense it, but would have done the same thing if I did. I spend company money like my own. The thirty was to total time from parking, waiting in line, then my order. It did probably take 10 minutes for me to explain, them to understand, and then get approval from the manager. The point was the principle of it. I will spend $5 a person when. Take team members out for coffee. and have no problems with it. It's the principle that this is a highly inefficient practice.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

I had no idea it was priced that way. It is pretty stupid. I mean they don't charge you more for getting an XL vs. two smalls. There should be some type of discount for quantity purchase. It probably falls in line with the thinking that this is for business and it can be expensed so we are going to screw you. 

But I do think the time spent haggling with them over the difference was probably more valuable than the actual money saved.

I've seen several people get those boxes and it is always an ordeal for the staff, takes way longer to process for some reason. It should be simple. Open box. Pour coffee in til full. Close box. Yet I always see a manager over there and it takes at least ten minutes for some bizarre reason.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

andrewf said:


> A lot of cashiers get very confused if I give $5.25 for a transaction of $4.25. Too often I get four quarters back...


I have a similar situation which left me perplexed. I purchased a burger at Burger King for $1.58. The counter girl took my $2 and I was digging for my change when I pulled 8 cents from my pocket and gave it to her. She stood there, holding the nickel and 3 pennies, while looking at the screen on her register. I sensed her discomfort and tried to tell her to just give me two quarters, but she hailed the manager for help. While he tried to explain the transaction to her, she stood there and cried... 


After some thought I realized it was a breakdown in the education system and the evolution of new math and calculators.


1. Teaching Math In 1970s 

A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is 4/5 of the price. What is his profit ? 


2. Teaching Math In 1980s 

A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is 4/5 of the price, or $80. What is his profit? 


3. Teaching Math In 1990s 

A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is $80. Did he make a profit ?Yes or No


4. Teaching Math In 2000s 

A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is $80 and his profit is $20. Your assignment: Underline the number 20

5. Teaching Math In 2010s 

A logger cuts down a beautiful forest because he is selfish and inconsiderate and cares nothing for the habitat of animals or the preservation of our woodlands. He does this so he can make a profit of $20. What do you think of this way of making a living? Topic for class participation after answering the question: How did the birds and squirrels feel as the logger cut down their homes? (There are no wrong answers, and if you feel like crying, it's ok).


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

^ LOL.This is happening because giving paper and coins for transactions are yesteryear.The poor girl crying is use to having debit cards handed to her(while chewing her gum and rolling her eyes).....She prob freaked because she has'nt seens coins in months!CASHLESS society.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

+2

Great for a big smile and then a wee bit of a frown as way too close to the truth. On the bright side, it looks like reading skills must be improving!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't think it was cheap- legit question. If that large box is a rip off so you are just asking for a better way to carry all that xl coffee. But then I am too cheap to buy coffee from Tim Horton's period when I can brew at home for 12 cents or whatever it costs.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

londoncalling said:


> I have a similar situation which left me perplexed. I purchased a burger at Burger King for $1.58. The counter girl took my $2 and I was digging for my change when I pulled 8 cents from my pocket and gave it to her. She stood there, holding the nickel and 3 pennies, while looking at the screen on her register. I sensed her discomfort and tried to tell her to just give me two quarters, but she hailed the manager for help. While he tried to explain the transaction to her, she stood there and cried...
> 
> 
> After some thought I realized it was a breakdown in the education system and the evolution of new math and calculators.
> ...


Plus whatever, loved this


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

+1 londoncalling


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

+10 londoncalling. Could be reply of the year


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

On the office coffee front, we have two different floors with a keurig type thing we run for $0.25 per cup. 

When we host office social commitee functions ( read young employee retention measures ) we found we were buying 5 or 6 of the Tim'scoffee boxes, and the costs were getting crazy. 

I put the eye out for a longer term solution, and found it at a garage sale where I found a large coffee perc of the type you would see after church functions in the 70's.

Now we spend $20 or more on a bag of premium bean, have it gound for perc, up to a few weeks in advance, and set it up the night before.

Have someone who comes in early turn the thing on if needed at breakfast meeting.

Now at social functions the line forms around this old time coffee machine to get the upscale java, and we save about $100 per event in doing so.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Who cares if it is being cheap? I regularly tell people I am cheap, and I'm not ashamed of it in the least. I grew up relatively poor (relative to the average Canadian family) and the money I have earned over the years is my money to spend, and save, as I see fit. If I am spending money somewhere and think there's a chance I could get a discount, I will ask and to heck with anyone who thinks negatively of me asking a question.

I think more people should start being 'cheap' because it would mean they would have less consumer debt.


----------



## YYC (Nov 12, 2012)

If you were standing in front of me in line at the Timmy's I would be annoyed at you. Either order/buy from their menu or take your business elsewhere. The Tim Horton's menu does not say "prices negotiable" on it.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

YYC said:


> If you were standing in front of me in line at the Timmy's I would be annoyed at you. Either order/buy from their menu or take your business elsewhere. The Tim Horton's menu does not say "prices negotiable" on it.


I'm not sure if you're joking, but it only takes a few seconds to ask a question, so if that is what it takes to annoy you then the world must be very annoying to you.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Ponderling said:


> On the office coffee front, we have two different floors with a keurig type thing we run for $0.25 per cup.
> 
> When we host office social commitee functions ( read young employee retention measures ) we found we were buying 5 or 6 of the Tim'scoffee boxes, and the costs were getting crazy.
> 
> ...


This makes absolute sense. I would never buy one of those coffee makers that requires ongoing purchases of individual portions. That's where the profits are. It's just like inkjet printers: cheap, until you have to pay for the cartridges again and again!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Articuno said:


> To me "cheap" is when you make a purchase based on cost alone, or knowingly sacrifice quality for the sake of cost. This is particularly a negative thing when you do it consciously and when other people will suffer from the lack of quality, ie. buying a junky gift for someone.
> 
> Frugality on the other hand is the act of balancing all your needs to make the best possible purchase. Perhaps the amount of time, research or consideration put into a purchase is key to calling someone "frugal".
> 
> There is quite likely some overlap of the terms as cost is a major factor in decision making for many people, but I believe frugal purchases can be very expensive too.


This is a good point, I too think there is overlap on what people believe these two words mean. We could go by the dictionary definition but I still think there would be overlap depending what dictionary you are using. Possibly similar to how some people believe the word ignorant means rude....


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

YYC said:


> If you were standing in front of me in line at the Timmy's I would be annoyed at you. Either order/buy from their menu or take your business elsewhere. The Tim Horton's menu does not say "prices negotiable" on it.


Yeah, it was a little annoying. Technical speaking, the 'take ten' is not n the menu, and the XML coffees are. Culd have just order 12 small coffees for the same price, a mixed them all p. I actually wold have taken loner. :biggrin:

I wasn't negotiating, as usually logic based on their menu.

Also, as an update, I convinced my area to buy a keurig. For us that has been cheaper, and well received. I even donated some reusable k cup filters.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

heyjude said:


> This makes absolute sense. I would never buy one of those coffee makers that requires ongoing purchases of individual portions. That's where the profits are. It's just like inkjet printers: cheap, until you have to pay for the cartridges again and again!


I think it's really just understanding what you're buying. You're trading cost for convenience, but when you really break it down, it's not always a bad trade-off.

In Ponderling's example, the K-cup is $0.25 but that's probably based on large volumes. For home use, the rate is closer to $0.75. Based on 12 grams of coffee per cup, buying grounds would probably run around $0.25 per cup. Based on 2 cups a day, that would be $1 "premium," which adds up over a year. However, for that cost, you don't have to wash out the machine daily (clean once ever 3 or 4 months). You can make a cup of coffee with minimal effort (key in the mornings!) or later in the day. Generally, it would save me more than $1 day in time.

In an office environment there are additional advantages as well, such as offering variety of choices so nobody is complaining about the coffee being too strong/weak/light/dark/whatever. The coffee is brewed on the spot and doesn't linger. There's no more fighting over who took the last cup or who didn't put on a fresh pot. Or the waste at the end of the day. 

Having said that much, I absolutely hate Keurig coffee, it's terrible. I'm not advocating for it, just saying the cost premium really isn't that outrageous. There can even be a large cost savings if people use the Tassimo or similar for milk-based beverages vs. a $5 latte from Starbucks.

Also, in defense of ink jets! They are much better now than they used to be. Costs per page have dropped dramatically, and some colour inkjets have a CPP of less than $0.05, which is often less than the average cost in a large office laser printer. Of course if you're trying to print off a stack of family photos, that will no longer be true, but at that point, it really is cheaper to go to Costco or even Shoppers. If you rarely use it to the point the ink dries up, that's something else, though I'd suggest at that point you probably don't need a printer at home and would probably save more from taking those few print jobs somewhere else if possible.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

financialnoob said:


> Having said that much, I absolutely hate Keurig coffee, it's terrible. I'm not advocating for it, just saying the cost premium really isn't that outrageous. There can even be a large cost savings if people use the Tassimo or similar for milk-based beverages vs. a $5 latte from Starbucks.


I drink coffee but I'm not a connoisseur by any means - I drink Nescafe flavoured instant coffee daily - since I'm the only coffee drinker in the house and I usually only drink one a day, it's convenient. I am curious if the Tassimo and Keurig are simply instant coffee, mostly flavoured? Or are they ground beans that are quickly brewed by the machine? It seems obvious that it can't be a 'quality' coffee because it takes so little time to brew/mix.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

They're ground coffee pods that the machine forces hot water through, not instant coffee.

I've had Tassimo/Keurig a few times. Never been impressed. We had a large thanksgiving family dinner (30-40 people) at my aunt's house, and she tried to make coffee after dinner with a Keurig... needless to say, it still makes sense to have a traditional drip coffee maker.

I also wouldn't say that anything coming out of those machines is comparable to a 'coffeeshop' coffee like starbucks or even McDonalds. You can try to rationalize it that way, but you can also buy 'latte' powdered mixes and just add water if quality is being sacrificed anyway.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I have found with a large group, the regular drip makers are better, however, for day to day use, we love our keurigs. 

The quality isn't starbucks, but I have found it's not too off from Tim's and Mcd's. I did have a problem with the waste and the extra cost, but found that we are spending about the same, as with a drip maker I will make a full pot, and then dump part of it away. At least with the Keurig, I make what I need. Plus, keurig has the refillable cups, which gets the coffee down to close to a drip.

I have found for some reason the Starbuck's instant coffee is really good....


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

We have a Keurig at work. It isn't good coffee; it is a conflict reduction machine.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

My ears (eyes) are burning.

Go aeropress like MGal and others if you aren't willing to spend more, or even a standard French Press. Don't burn your coffee in a perculator. Those should have died when the profession of homemaker went the way in the 60's.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I use an Aeropress for my single-serve coffee needs at home, and the office sludge because it is free, convenient, you don't get weird looks and questions (like an Aeropress invites), and is serviceable.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

andrewf said:


> I use an Aeropress for my single-serve coffee needs at home, and the office sludge because it is free, convenient, you don't get weird looks and questions (like an Aeropress invites), and is serviceable.


I use an Aeropress at home as well but picked up a Rancillio Silvia for work. 

THos pod machines are massive rip-offs - you end up paying top dollar for crap coffee. There was a NYT article about how you end up paying $60 a pound for coffee when they are in those capsules (and is crap). $60 / pounds gets you some incredible coffee


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

At my old office, when I brought in my Aeropress, I got constant requests for "can you make me a coffee?" :chuncky:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think Keureg et al is for the family on the go with differing tastes. I get up at 730 and have my Timmies, you get up at 830 and have your Sbux. No extra waste. Just enough. If more than 4 cups, make a pot and force people to compromise....


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

none said:


> but picked up a Rancillio Silvia for work.


That's more like it.

I've never enjoyed a K-cup, but never tried the Nespresso, can't imagine it is real though. Sometimes it is a tough sell because many enjoy the harsher flavors of burnt beans (ala Sbux) and equate to higher quality.

Nothing beats the subtle flavours of a nice blended, freshly roasted (to City) put to 15bar of pressure and unfiltered.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, I got a used one V3 off usedvictoria for $450 i think - with a great tamper. Great deal and it makes 3-5 espressos a day.

I'm very happy with her.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

MoneyGal said:


> At my old office, when I brought in my Aeropress, I got constant requests for "can you make me a coffee?" :chuncky:


And that's why I don't bring it in. I love the Aeropress though and thanks again for the recommendation.

For those in the GTA who have single serve office coffee, I'd recommend checking out Muldoon's. They fresh roast their own coffee and put it in paper filters to avoid the plastic k-cups piling up. Our office recently switched and found the coffee significantly better.

Still love my Aeropress, but work coffee has gotten a lot better.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Sampson said:


> That's more like it.
> 
> I've never enjoyed a K-cup, but never tried the Nespresso, can't imagine it is real though. Sometimes it is a tough sell because many enjoy the harsher flavors of burnt beans (ala Sbux) and equate to higher quality.
> 
> Nothing beats the subtle flavours of a nice blended, freshly roasted (to City) put to 15bar of pressure and unfiltered.


Ever try a moka pot? Your description reminds me of it (though it's not the same). Picked one up in Europe after having a cup made with one in Switzerland. I'm by no means a coffee connoisseur, but find that I usually have to add sugar and cream to the percolated coffee we drink at work, when the coffee I make at home on occasion with my moka pot is just fine (or better) black.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

does anyone remember what markets were doing last time cmf forum had a heated discussion about coffee?

all i remember is that the thread ended w Sampson & MG getting frothy over crema but i don't remember what markets were doing at that time.

this time i would like the record to show that, at the beginning of april 2013, markets were at record highs while coffee talk was starting to boil.

a few more records & maybe we'll have the barrista index ...


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

We seem to have a few interesting market indicators here... New addition, the barrista index. There is also the Belguy barometer, and one forumer keeps mumbling about star/planet/astrological alignments or something...


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I know for my personal situation, it usually means a raise of some sort, enough for me to consider upgrading or adding to my brew extraction devices. Interesting if there was a predictable element with the broader economy, but highly unlikely, although I always thought I saw some patterns in crema of my morning cappuccino.

I really do find the concept of this thread interesting. Frugality or finding ways to save money are one thing, but going without or reducing life's fulfillment to save is a completely different story. Imagine how the recipe thread would be if people were only using the cheapest ingredients. Life's too short, or my mattress too small to not have something small to splurge on and fully commit yourself to.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

An indicator for my spouse and I are the number of headhunter calls we receive in a month. When the economy is good or picking up, we will get call weekly if not daily, when the economy tanked, the calls started to slow.

In terms of frugality, I have been told by outsiders that I can be difficult to figure out. I enjoy shopping, and buying things, but yet am still frugal. I will come up with wats to spend the least amount possible for anything I buy, yet I will still splurge on things that bring us the most pleasure. 

We will buy in bulk, cheap groceries, and all all that stuff I have mentioned before, but then we will go to a five star restaurant and blow a month worth of groceries on one amazing meal, and have no regrets. We just came back from our spring break get away. We found coupons and deals for the ski hill, and brought our own bagged lunches, yet bought the kids all new (to them) equiptment. For me, I am not a huge coffee person, so the keurig is good enough for me, as I don't get 10x the enjoyment for a Starbucks. 

The most interesting thing I read was that some of the most amazing recipes and dishes have been created in times of economic despair. The article was I think interviewing Jamie Oliver, and talking about how people no longer know how to cook, and in hard times, going out to eat or buying really expensive ingredients is no longer an option. So people learn to be really creative with what they have. 

I remember growing up feeling like I didn't have much compared to most kids because my parents were ultra frugal immigrants. Now, I look back, and really think it helped define my drive, ambition, and creativity. I sometimes debate in somehow recreating that environment for my kids.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Plugging Along said:


> The most interesting thing I read was that some of the most amazing recipes and dishes have been created in times of economic despair.


One of my favourite cookbooks is "The Old World Kitchen: The Rich Tradition of European Peasant Cooking," by Elisabeth Luard. Wonderful, tasty food from simple and mostly cheap ingredients.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Plugging Along said:


> I remember growing up feeling like I didn't have much compared to most kids because my parents were ultra frugal immigrants. Now, I look back, and really think it helped define my drive, ambition, and creativity. I sometimes debate in somehow recreating that environment for my kids.


My great-grandmother was widowed at age 35 with eight children, seven of whom lived to adulthood. She didn't speak English and was illiterate in her own language (Ukranian). Her husband died while building a section of the CPR near Thunder Bay, where they had immigrated from rural Ukraine. 

Every single one of those seven children (my mom's dad among them) went to university. I identify so, so strongly with this part of my own personal heritage.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Unfortunately I highly doubt regardless of someones work ethic that this story would play out the same present day.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> My great-grandmother was widowed at age 35 with eight children, seven of whom lived to adulthood. She didn't speak English and was illiterate in her own language (Ukranian). Her husband died while building a section of the CPR near Thunder Bay, where they had immigrated from rural Ukraine.
> 
> Every single one of those seven children (my mom's dad among them) went to university. I identify so, so strongly with this part of my own personal heritage.


Great story MG.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> My great-grandmother was widowed at age 35 with eight children, seven of whom lived to adulthood. She didn't speak English and was illiterate in her own language (Ukranian). Her husband died while building a section of the CPR near Thunder Bay, where they had immigrated from rural Ukraine.
> 
> Every single one of those seven children (my mom's dad among them) went to university. I identify so, so strongly with this part of my own personal heritage.


That's quite an accomplishment for that time.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

andrewf said:


> That's quite an accomplishment for that time.


Yeah, even the girls. That's almost what gets me the most. They moved to Kingston and my grandmother operated a boarding house. Two sons went through Queen's med school. My grandfather (the youngest) went to Guelph Agricultural College (now U of G)...with John Kenneth Galbraith. :love-struck:


----------



## randomthoughts (May 23, 2010)

I know the OP was old, but as I read this my opinion changed slightly.

I'm slightly ticked to learn that the box of coffee is more expensive than buying individual servings. One of the office managers brings it in regularly and I wonder if she realizes. I only do aeropress, myself, but I'm irked on her behalf. Only slightly, because I suppose demand is part of the equation, so it could be seen as a sort of 'catering/convenience' charge. I would not blame people from ordering separate coffees though.

One of the foodcourt restaurants had their combos priced more expensively than buying the items separately. When asked, they said the high school students never check. They lost me as a customer, though. Youth and stupidity is like a disability - sure they're a target market, but trying to rip them off is bad karma.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm guessing the extra cost here is the box. No problem with that - what you are actually buying after all is coffee & packaging.


----------

